
Show HN: A QUIC implementation in Go - lclemente
https://github.com/lucas-clemente/quic-go
======
niftich
QUIC is a transport-level protocol developed by Google and intended to
improve/replace TCP in settings where you want to run something like HTTP on
the topmost layer.

Implementation-wise, it actually runs on top of UDP.

One thing that stands out with this library is the neckbreaking pace of
deprecation of old versions of QUIC. I know it's an experimental protocol, so
they have free reign, but a lot of the 'new web', and a lot of what
Google/Chrome puts out, deprecates old versions very, very fast.

